# RVP air conditioner parts



## tinkerer (Mar 3, 2007)

Do any of you posters know where I can get parts online for the Coleman RVP air conditioner? I need a couple of cowls that cover the units. They are the series 7000.
Thank you :question:


----------



## hertig (Mar 3, 2007)

Re: RVP air conditioner parts

Have you checked the parts department of large RV dealer repair departments?  I got a 'easy start' kit for my AC from a large RV dealer in Tucson.  If not there, then how about contacting the manufacturer directly?


----------



## ARCHER (Mar 3, 2007)

Re: RVP air conditioner parts

Find the Coleman web site (it is not Coleman) (do a search for Coleman /AC unit) and they might be able to tell you where to get them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

RE: RVP air conditioner parts

Try ppl motorhomes,,, the web sight is pplmotorhomes.com..
They have a bounch of rv parts and supplies,, u can also request a 500 page catalog for free from them,,, I have bought from them in the past and they are great  ,,,
There is anthor web sight that is great too ,, but u have to be a dealer to buy from them.... It is Stagparkway.com.... (ppl buys from them, to supply to us)
They sell wholesell ,, so it's cheaper if u can buy direct from the supplier


----------



## tinkerer (Mar 8, 2007)

RE: RVP air conditioner parts

Thanks a million for the web site, I haven't ordering anything  yet, but it sure looks like they have a lot of equipment at a fair price. It seems like in the RV business there are some in the business that worry about one thing. That being able to line their pockets from RV'ers.
Thanks Again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

RE: RVP air conditioner parts

no prob,, glad to help out a fellow rv'er


----------

